# Programming AB Softstart



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Just replaced an AB DialogPlus with an SMC 50 as the old one decided to finally bite the dust after 18 years. Connected to a 200HP vertical turbine lift pump. Good GE motor on it with the following specs: 575vac, 197A, 1790 rpm (low slip). Starter has all the goodies like bypass and PFC correction contactor.

I haven't programmed any modern softstarts before (lots of VFD's and some older Siemens softstarts >250 HP). Can someone give me some pointers as to what to watch for? For instance, I'll do the quick setup, but what are typical recommendations for current limits, starting voltage kick, etc? If some of you guru's could chime it, it would save me a bit of research :thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

triden said:


> Just replaced an AB DialogPlus with an SMC 50 as the old one decided to finally bite the dust after 18 years. Connected to a 200HP vertical turbine lift pump. Good GE motor on it with the following specs: 575vac, 197A, *1790 rpm (low slip)*. Starter has all the goodies like bypass and PFC correction contactor.
> 
> I haven't programmed any modern softstarts before (lots of VFD's and some older Siemens softstarts >250 HP). Can someone give me some pointers as to what to watch for? For instance, I'll do the quick setup, but what are typical recommendations for current limits, starting voltage kick, etc? If some of you guru's could chime it, it would save me a bit of research :thumbsup:


You don't say ! 

That's a remarkable stat.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

triden said:


> Just replaced an AB DialogPlus with an SMC 50 as the old one decided to finally bite the dust after 18 years. Connected to a 200HP vertical turbine lift pump. Good GE motor on it with the following specs: 575vac, 197A, 1790 rpm (low slip). Starter has all the goodies like bypass and PFC correction contactor.
> 
> I haven't programmed any modern softstarts before (lots of VFD's and some older Siemens softstarts >250 HP). Can someone give me some pointers as to what to watch for? For instance, I'll do the quick setup, but what are typical recommendations for current limits, starting voltage kick, etc? If some of you guru's could chime it, it would save me a bit of research :thumbsup:


That is tight running induction motor aka low slip units that I dont useally see very often on that size.

anyway .,, for current limits on soft start that kinda do affect depending on the numbers of start per hour.

If not start up often you can set max of 2.5 X of RA ( running amps ) but if you set it lower limit., it will take longer to get spool up so keep it in your mind. 
I would not worry too much with starting voltage kick due you will ramp up pretty decent speed.

I know Micromind and Jaref is one of two most common guys will chime in on that part. I think couple other will chime in as well. 

The starter bypass should be enabled 3 to 10 seconds after the soft start cycle is done which I do expect to be typical ( or near full motor RPM speed )


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the SMC50 but I've installed a few SMC flex and SMC3s over the years. 

For a turbine pump, use ramp start, not constant current. And keep the ramp fairly short. I like 3 - 5 seconds. The reason being that if the ramp is too long or constant current is used, the lineshaft will act like a spring between the motor and the bowls. 

I usually set the initial torque pretty short since this type of pump starts easily. If it's set too long, you'll get the spring effect.......lol.

Disable the kick-satrt feature if it has one. This feature will apply nearly full voltage to the motor for a short time in order to 'break loose' a heavy load. Bad things will happen if it's used on a lineshaft pump. 

If the starter has a phase loss/reversal feature, enable it. Even though the motor likely has a ratchet to prevent reverse rotation, it's likely not designed for locked-rotor torque. Not sure but you might need to supply clockwise phase rotation to the line side of the S/S or it'll fault out on reverse phase. 

If the motor current can be programmed then the S/S will protect the motor. If not then you'll need to add some sort of an O/L block and connect it to the control circuit. 

Basically, you'll want to program it so it'll provide a smooth ramp from standstill to full speed. The motor needs to see increasing torque all the way up. 

Also, if it doesn't have a built-in bypass contractor, it'll produce a LOT of heat. generally speaking, if there are no terminals specifically for a bypass, it cannot be added. To do so will cause the S/S to trip on loss of current (missing motor).


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

micromind said:


> I usually set the initial torque pretty short since this type of pump starts easily. If it's set too long, you'll get the spring effect.......lol.


Since I can't edit my post, I'll correct it....

What I meant to say was set the initial torque low. If it's set too high you'll get the spring effect.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with micromind. Low initial torque, no more than a 10 second ramp time, but you now have a new option for starting called Pump Starting, use that. It has most of the settings where you want them as a default, except the initial voltage (parameter 51) is factory set at 70%, change that to 20-30%, no more. And it will have the kick start preset because SOME pump suppliers insist on it if the pump requires instant pump pressure as water lube, so check with your pump supplier before turning that off. I agree with micromind that it's generally not wise to use it with pumps, but there are a few exceptions (Franklin is one for example). This feature also automatically sets up a Back Spin timer, so make sure users know that, because if not, they sometimes panic when it won't restart right away when they tell it to (they shouldn't, but they do). If there is an external backspin timer, make sure it is longer than the one in the SMC-50, or disable it in the SMC-50.

Pump Control comes with the ability to do controlled Decel, use that only if you have a swing check valve or foot valve, if you have a controlled "pump control valve" setup, leave that disabled (the factory default).

Another thing that this new soft starter does is perform a motor tuning procedure the FIRST TIME it is given a Run command. It will make the motor hum and shake a bit for 20 seconds, then start it. After that first time, it doesn't do that again unless you reset the programming to factory defaults (or manually tell it to do it again). So if you are going to bump it for rotation, keep that in mind because if someone panics when it does that and hits the Stop, it will not finish the auto tune and do it again, over and over. So just let it finish and start it, watch the rotation and if it's wrong, change it AFTER it has actually rotated the motor a bit (because that's what tells you it was done). You could also do so with the bypass contactor if you like, that's what some people do. But if you have a backspin ratchet, don't forget to disable that first!


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

micromind said:


> Since I can't edit my post, I'll correct it....
> 
> What I meant to say was set the initial torque low. If it's set too high you'll get the spring effect.


I figured that's what you meant, but I almost asked :thumbsup: Thanks for the insight!


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

JRaef said:


> I agree with micromind. Low initial torque, no more than a 10 second ramp time, but you now have a new option for starting called Pump Starting, use that. It has most of the settings where you want them as a default, except the initial voltage (parameter 51) is factory set at 70%, change that to 20-30%, no more. And it will have the kick start preset because SOME pump suppliers insist on it if the pump requires instant pump pressure as water lube, so check with your pump supplier before turning that off. I agree with micromind that it's generally not wise to use it with pumps, but there are a few exceptions (Franklin is one for example). This feature also automatically sets up a Back Spin timer, so make sure users know that, because if not, they sometimes panic when it won't restart right away when they tell it to (they shouldn't, but they do). If there is an external backspin timer, make sure it is longer than the one in the SMC-50, or disable it in the SMC-50.
> 
> Pump Control comes with the ability to do controlled Decel, use that only if you have a swing check valve or foot valve, if you have a controlled "pump control valve" setup, leave that disabled (the factory default).
> 
> Another thing that this new soft starter does is perform a motor tuning procedure the FIRST TIME it is given a Run command. It will make the motor hum and shake a bit for 20 seconds, then start it. After that first time, it doesn't do that again unless you reset the programming to factory defaults (or manually tell it to do it again). So if you are going to bump it for rotation, keep that in mind because if someone panics when it does that and hits the Stop, it will not finish the auto tune and do it again, over and over. So just let it finish and start it, watch the rotation and if it's wrong, change it AFTER it has actually rotated the motor a bit (because that's what tells you it was done). You could also do so with the bypass contactor if you like, that's what some people do. But if you have a backspin ratchet, don't forget to disable that first!


Yes, this is not a submersible Franklin, so no worries about getting up to speed too quickly. Can you describe the purpose of the backspin timer? I've never heard of that feature before. Also, are there any parameters that configure how the PFC contactor enables? I still have to investigate that part of the circuit when I get to the site on Thursday.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The backspin timer is enabled so the motor will be at a standstill when it is started. 

When the pump shuts off and there's no check valve, water will go rushing down the well and will turn the impellers backward. Not a good idea to try to start a motor that's spinning backward, especially with some torque behind it. 

A timer is installed to insure that enough time has gone by for the column (or well pipe) to empty and the motor to completely stop after it is deenergized before it can be started again.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

And the logic on the PFC contactor is simply that it is pulled in by an aux contact of the bypass contactor, ensuring that the caps do not go on-line while the soft starter is running on the SCRs.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she's running.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool! Glad it worked out. Looks and sounds good. 

If the water hammer when the air valve closes is a problem, setting the ramp longer might help. 

Good work though. 

Rob.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

micromind said:


> Cool! Glad it worked out. Looks and sounds good.
> 
> If the water hammer when the air valve closes is a problem, setting the ramp longer might help.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did set the ramp much longer - there is a lot of head on this pump. Thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

Removed


----------

